
Why the F*** Would Anyone Get a Coach? Written by a Former Startup Co-Founder - zachluz
http://www.zachluz.com/why.html
======
dhodges
I couldn't get past the light gray text, the lack of contrast made it very
hard to read. This guy needs a readability-coach.

